# Extract Cerveza



## Munut (3/1/11)

Wanting to do an extract Mexican cerveza but every recipe I find on this forum is for the coopers kit.

Found this one using Google but I think it could use some work.

2.5Kg Light Dried Malt

10g Golden Cluster Hop Pellets @ 5 mins

15g Hersbrucker Hop Pellets @ 45 mins

15g Hersbrucker Hop Pellets @ Steeping

Saflager Beer Yeast




Add 500g of malt to 5 - 10L of water and bring to the boil 
After 5 minutes of boiling add the Golden Cluster hops and continue to boil. 
After a further 40 minutes add the first 15g of Hersbrucker and continue to boil for a further 15 minutes. 
At the end of the boiling time remove from the heat and steep the last 15g of Hersbrucker Hops and steep for 5 mins. 
Cool the liquid down to fermentation temperature as quickly possible and syphon into your fermenter. Add the yeast. 
Place into a fridge and cool to 10- 15C and ferment to a final gravity of about 1005-1010, rack off the clear beer to another fermenter and allow to lager for at least 1 month @ 10-15C before bottling. 
Allow to mature for at least 2 months before sampling. 
The recipe didn't say but I'll make it up to 21L.

What spec grain would you steep with this?

Shouldn't a Cerveza have some wheat malt in it?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (3/1/11)

Hi mate. Are you familiar with ianh's extract/kit spreadsheet? If not, I recommend you check it out on here. Really handy for making up recipes with kits and for creating extract beers. 

From my estimations, 2.5kg of LME for 21L will only be mid strength beer around 3 - 3.5%, if that's what you're aiming for?

Others will be able to chime in but have a look at a few all-grain corona/mexican beer recipes around on here. They will give you an idea on what sorta hops. I would do the searching for you but I am on my phone and not at home.


----------



## tourist (3/1/11)

My input would be to bump up the alc by adding 300-500g of dextrose, which would also help to dry the beer out.

You could steep some carapils to aid head-retention, but you don't want any darker spec grains. Maybe 250g of carapils.

I don't think wheat malt is really typical in this style of beer.

Ferment low (about 10C, maybe up to 12C max) and make sure you pitch enough yeast - I would go for 2 packs, pitched at 10-12C. Preferably not pitched at warmer temps.


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/11)

For a Mexican Cerveza (_Cerveza_ is just the Spanish word for _Beer_, it's a hangout from the old Roman Empire where beer was called _Cerevicia_, from Ceres, goddess of corn which is where we get the name cereals etc, but in most of the other languages derived from Latin - but for some reason not in Spanish - it just became variations of _Birra_ . end of useless information  )

Ok start again

That recipe you posted is guaranteed to produce nothing at all like a Mexican Corona or Sol etc. 

Corona, as an example, has always been the cheapest base brew made by Modelo Brewery in Mexico for poor-arse Mexican labourers etc and is made from base malt plus as much rice as they can get away with and still have it convert in the mash tun, plus Galena hops. It's quite alcoholic, about the same as VB and is very clean in flavour.

For a quick and easy extract version I'd go for 

2 k LDME 
1 k Coopers Brew Enhancer 2
20g Galena Hop Pellets boiled with about 300g of the LDME in a couple of litres of water for 60 mins

US-05 ale yeast at 17 . That yeast does a brilliant fake lager if fermented cold. Rack to a cube or other fermenter after primary, cold crash for a week with gelatine and add Polyclar two days before kegging or bottling to avoid chill haze, as you will need to freeze the nuts off it before drinking. 

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## enuun (3/1/11)

And to really thin it out, throw in some yeast nutrient 10mins before flame out. Some use enzymes but I prefer my yeast to all the work


----------



## brettprevans (3/1/11)

I won't provide any more info on the cerveza part of ur post, but offer the offer referred to above... If u want to make an extract version of an AG beer use the sane hops spec grain and just sub all the base malt for extract. It won't be exactly the same but it will be close.

There are posts on how much extract (both liquid and dry) equals in grain and %alc. Have a search and you'll find what u want. Also as suggested start using done brewing calculators or software to assist u in your receipe formulation.


----------

